# Basking Prorep bulb keeps blowing!!!



## billaroo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys

Im having trouble with the Prorep basking bulbs, as they keep blowing after a month or so! and at £5-£6 a bulb im getting quite annoyed at having to replace them all the time :devil:

Has anyone got any advice on different makes which are more reliable? I hear some people use halogen bulbs, is this recommended? Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi mate,

Do you have your bulbs on a stat? a lot of the time they blow when they overheat etc..

I had a similar problem a while back but realised the error of my ways.

There is the option of ceramic heat lamps but they need a stat as well and cost a lot more, but in the long run I would say worth it.

Hope this helps


----------



## billaroo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey

Yeah its on a diming thermostat so just kinda assumed the bulb would never overheat enough to blow. I'll have a look at the ceramic types, are these more durable and hardy?

Cheers for the advice


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

billaroo said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah its on a diming thermostat so just kinda assumed the bulb would never overheat enough to blow. I'll have a look at the ceramic types, are these more durable and hardy?
> 
> Cheers for the advice


Ceramic are a lot more hardy in my opinion. Don't get me wrong these can blow as well but not in the same way.


----------

